# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Stafettkarnevalen 2009

## killerpop

67 kuvaa tapahtumaan osallistuneista busseista löytyy osoitteesta 
http://tsb.1g.fi/kuvat/Stafettkarnevalen2009/

----------


## JSL

Onko tapahtuma joku linja-autojen kokoontumisajo vai mistä on kyse?

----------


## Hape

Kyseessä on jokakeväinen koulujen välinen viestikilpailu Helsingin Olympiastadionilla.

Joukkueita tulee kaikkialta Suomen ruotsinkielisiltä seuduilta.
lisätietoja:

www.stafettkarnevalen.fi

----------

